# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Group Aims to Educate via Cardboard Race cars with 3D Printed Gears & Springs

## Brian_Krassenstein

We are all familiar with slot cars. They are those fun, entertaining race cars that ride along a track. There are many people that take the 'sport' quite seriously, modifying their cars and working for hours trying to gain even the slightest advantage. Well, now with the advent of 3D printing, comes something new, the 'Maker Racer.' A man named Hoyt Jolly has created cardboard race cars that running using 3D printed torsion springs and gears. His goal is to get as many schools as he can to adopt the creation of these cars as a means of teaching students, not only about 3D printing, but about engineering in general. Read and see more about these incredible race cars at: http://3dprint.com/22506/maker-racers-3d-printed-gears/

Below are some examples of these cardboard cars with their 3D printed parts:

----------


## Colido 3D

Excellent idea!  Why don't you print the whole car with 3D printer?

----------

